# christmas clocks



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

got a good deal a few years ago on some Galeleio thermometers and had no idea what I would do with them till I seen this design in a clock making catalog so I thought they woujld make some nice christmas presents


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Visteonguy said:


> got a good deal a few years ago on some Galeleio thermometers and had no idea what I would do with them till I seen this design in a clock making catalog so I thought they woujld make some nice christmas presents



WOW Terry great Job sir, I really like those.



_Oh I showed these to the Wife and she wanted to know if we were on your Christmas list. I told her to go back to sleep.  _

I need another 3 months before Xmas with the Baby Changing Station, End Table and Entertainment center I need to complete.

Again Great Job my friend.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah Terry, great idea for the thermometers. That's using the ole noodle. Nice workmanship too.

Dave
the "Doctor"


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Terry, those are some very nice looking clocks. Great job.


----------

